

Spare me these poseurs - zimpenfish
http://freethoughtblogs.com/pharyngula/2015/04/20/spare-me-these-poseurs/

======
zimpenfish
A rebuttal to "Social Justice Bullies: The Authoritarianism of Millennial
Social Justice" that was doing the rounds last week.

